# Bowfishing Louisiana breaux bridge area



## Jessie92 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm from the breaux bridge/Henderson area and currently looking to find areas to fish but I don't have much experience in finding good fishing holes. If anyone could assist me with information would greatly appreciated.


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

Come to Texas brotha!!!


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Are you still in Breaux Bridge or not?
If so, I can only imagine the fishing would be phenomenal and I'll be there soon.


----------



## Jessie92 (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah I'm still in breaux bridge 
I live here


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

I've never ever fished it, but it has got to be great. So much backwater to see.
I used to pass that way every Thur and Sun when I worked in Baton Rouge.
Always heard about a deli that had the best hog head cheese, but I never could find it.


----------

